# Colorimeter for both PC screen and projector screen?



## John Simpson

Does anyone know if theres a reasonably-priced colorimeter for both a PC screen and a projector screen?

I've just bought a new Dell 27" LCD screen and it certainly needs calibrating -- I was just hoping to buy a tool that could also do my projector calibration down the track. All the PC ones seem to have suckers that stick them to your screen, which is no use for a projector screen.

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo

I use the I-one Beamer which is the I-one pro unit with a rather clumsy mount for reading from screens. I have not kept up with the most recent available meters. You might want to post the question on the CAlMAN forum. Those folks have tested most of the available meters for use with their software and would be the best qualified to give the pros and cons of the various products. I can tell you that the cheaper tri-stimulus colrimeters are likely to not be appropriate for all displays.


----------



## John Simpson

Many thanks Leonard -- I've posted up on the Calman forums and will report back what they say.


----------



## John Simpson

Got a reply back from the moderator on the CALman forums:

*"The x-rite Display2 or Display2 LT seem to be the current favorite and will work well with both the display types you listed. The only difference between the D2 and D2 Lt is the software x-rite packages in but to us they are the same."*

The x-rite looks ideal for LCD screens, but looking at their website I can't see how to use it for home theatre. I'll look into it some more...


----------



## Bear5K

All it takes is a suction cup, some superglue and a 1/4" hex nut.


----------



## John Simpson

I ended up buying the new Spyder 3 Elite, which can be used for monitors and front projection setups.

It's done a really good job of removing the blue cast from this screen, although I'm still trying to work out why its little blue light keeps flashing on and off while I work. I feel like I'm being watched...


----------



## Blaser

John, 

Do you have a link pls?


----------



## John Simpson

Yep, try this.


----------

